# Our Savannah



## granthar (Jul 4, 2011)

We have just bought a 3 year old femail F4 Savannah.
She seems to be the perfect cat, is loving, doesn't bite or scratch and chatters away with a wide variety of sounds.

One thing, when excited she fluffs up her tail like a squirrel, is this particular to this breed or hybrid/oriental breeds in general?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! From what I know( from research) is Savannah cats are hybrid cats from the Serval and from the domestic housecat. Looking forward to pictures of your Savannah.


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

granthar said:


> when excited she fluffs up her tail like a squirrel, is this particular to this breed or hybrid/oriental breeds in general?


Wow, I started a thread about cats that fluff up their tails a few days ago, and the question was if females done this as well as tom cats when petted, excited.... Thank you for answering the question even though you hadn't seen the thread!!! 

And, welcome to the Forum


----------

